# Blue/Yellow Bicolor x Dark Orange Bicolor



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys! Here's my proven pair (got two spawns with them atm) the eggs to this spawn started hatching August 19th and finished by August 20th. This spawn was a bit weird first, after the nest got destroyed he attempted to raise the fry with no nest until he figured he needed a nest then he built a huge nest, then he about half of his fry back to under the styrofoam cup with no nest under it :shock: this boy is different for sure but he's proved to be a good daddy, this is my second spawn (last one hatched the 11th(? I think. Lol) anyways I got the girl from a breeder in Oklahoma and the boy from a petco in one of my favorite cities, let's hope the genetics aren't too bad..... ALSO, anybody have an estimate to how many fry I have? I'm terrible with this part haha

Boy



Girl


Eggs!


Fry


More fry!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Some of their older brothers and sisters at about a week old!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Your doing great!!!!!


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice congrats, keep updating


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Just removed the boy and they had their first feeding, l Knocked around a bunch of fry trying to get him into the best though


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They had their first bbs feeding today


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

This thread is going to be fun to follow!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a find at a pet store! I'm glad he's a good father for his fry.


----------

